# Uber Vehicle Inspection



## fofo (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi all ,
Should I inspect my vechicle in any maintenance store or only by approved mechanic shops list that given by Uber ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Where do you Uber?


----------



## fofo (Aug 20, 2014)

chicago


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I get a state inspection sticker every 2 years.
BUT.
I have a new vehicle with a plastic shield beneath the entire engine and transmission.
SO
The dealer does my oil change every 2 months.
The dealer does a complete inspection and throws in a car wash and tops off all fluids.
I plop down a jug of Mobil 1 synthetic and they charge me $25.00 labor.
I get a signed comprehensive vehicle inspection every 2 months as part of the deal.(done by certified mechanics)
Uber requires once a year inspection.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Last time I changed oil, engine air filter, cabin air filter and free $260.00 battery under warranty.


----------

